# Did I get lucky or what?



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

On the Saturday following Thanksgiving, I put in my order @ Frys.com for the Logitech Harmony 1100 for $129 (and then an $80 rebate on it as well, must be postmarked by 12/28) figuring that it was worth a shot if they actually accepted the orders. The following day it was cancelled, which did not surprise me whatsoever. Then just on Friday night I received an email stating that they were going to honor the sales and to call in if we wished to still keep the order. I tried calling in yesterday but couldn't get ahold of customer service. Well this morning I got ahold of them and they also told me the rebate will still be in effect. So long story short, I got one hell of a remote (not that I need it) for ~$60 after all is done :rock:


----------



## youra6 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mission Accomplished. :applause:


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Sell it to me?


----------



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

HuskerOmaha said:


> Sell it to me?


I was thinking about flipping it, but for that how can I justify not keeping it myself?

Anybody have any experience with the 1100? I have used some of the more plain jane Harmony remotes and have liked them.


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice find! I've never used a touch-screen remote, but I love my Harmony 890; recharageable batter and RF control are great.


----------



## imported_Benson (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll take it off your hands for $150 :jiggy:


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

*I'll pay*

$150.01 :boxer:


----------



## dengi (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice i think you got lucky!


----------



## sideswiper (Feb 6, 2011)

great deal i have the 890 with RF extender. love to get a 1100


----------

